# Shimna Curado discontinued? New Shimano Curado?



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

Another year another upgrade? ICAST around the corner............

The reel are on sale in places for $139. Is the picture below the new Curado replacement?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 3, 2011)

I figured something was up when I saw everyone selling them for $139. I like that price and reel though and .might have to get a couple. Wish I could see that picture though. Dang Big Brother...blocking everything here at work! #-o


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, the retailers seem to be clearing them out. Good time to buy one or two!


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2011)

Are these it? :-k


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> Are these it? :-k



i believe those are an older Japan(or another variation besides the scorpion) version from the D series.. The frame is old, and I remember seeing these a few years ago i think.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it better than the green they are now.


----------



## LonLB (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it's funny all the shimano fan boys knock the bass pro reels because they change every other year. Yet shimano does the same thing.

The Revo seems to be the only constant. Changes are made sure. But the reel stays the same for the most part.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 6, 2011)

LonLB said:


> I think it's funny all the shimano fan boys knock the bass pro reels because they change every other year. Yet shimano does the same thing.
> 
> The Revo seems to be the only constant. Changes are made sure. But the reel stays the same for the most part.



I know right?? 4 different models of curado's in 21 years. I welcome any change they offer. Wish they did have a new model every other year, id have a reason to update my beat up curados from the 90's.


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used the old red Garcia 5000, the new silver 5500C, and the best reel I have ever used is the old green Curado 200, and the Curado 200BSF, super free. The BSF is the one I have been using now for about a year. You can still buy them used and reconditioned here in Texas for around $65.00 to $75.00


----------



## Cartman (Dec 15, 2011)

You gotta love shimano marketing, Turn a $300 reel (old Chronarch) into a $200 reel (new Chronarch), Which is really just an old $180 reel (Old Curado 200e)...And then make your new curado worse than the previous model.


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 24, 2011)

That's the reason I only use the Curado 200BSF reels, not worth the extra price. I have 5 now and only paid approx average of $70.00 for all 5. Three had just been service and ready to roll. I have a Curado 100B just for a spare and when and if I start wade fishing.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 18, 2012)

It kinda burns my buns to see Shimano get it right with the Curado 200E5 or E7, then decide they can change the whole line. :x


----------

